# pizza stone



## timtimmay (May 2, 2015)

I've got a rec tec on the way. My wife is sold making wood fired pizza on it.  I picked up this kit at sportsman's












20150502_093039.jpg



__ timtimmay
__ May 2, 2015


----------



## themule69 (May 2, 2015)

A smoked pizza is always a big hit. I bet your going to love the setup.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

